# FUNNY GIFT IDEAS FOR MY SONS 18TH BIRTHDAY.



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

My question is for mostly the men in here, but women's ideas are important too. My son will be 18 on 31st Dec. I have his main gifts sorted etc, but want to get him a hamper put together with everything he needs now he will be 18, including condoms haha. He will be horrified. I want to get a list together of things 18 year olds want, need, like etc etc etc. He doesn't touch alcohol, so will avoid alcohol from the list. Looking for things that will make him laugh. He's had a bit of a ****ty year so want to fill a hamper with as much fun stuff as possible. Thanks in advance for any ideas. The funnier the better.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Some cooking utensils and a frilly apron for the kitchen.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

jonty30 said:


> Some cooking utensils and a frilly apron for the kitchen.


Thank you. Good idea haha. Going to put a list together.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

When my two sons went off to college, we got them cooking books for men going to college. I don't remember the name, but it was simple things to cook and simple ingredients to use. A cutting board, a decent knife and sharpening stone would be good as well as a measuring cup and simple small pot. One of the recipes was on popcorn popper stew.

A simple sewing kit as he will loose buttons, and find holes in clothes. Perhaps a couple laundry bags.

Depending on how brave you are, perhaps an inspirational book as that age is full of fears and challenges. A good book on sex (and possibly a large box of condoms) would also e something that would probably be good. 

When I took my oldest son off to college in another state, we spent part of a day raiding both a Walgreens and Costco for things he would need in his dorm room. Whether wash & bath towels, deodorants, tooth past, shaving cream, razor blades, soaps, laundry soap, and a case of Top Ramen.

Good luck.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

The Manual to Manhood: How to Cook the Perfect Steak, Change a Tire, Impress a Girl & 97 Other Skills You Need to Survive


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

EleGirl said:


> .The Manual to Manhood: How to Cook the Perfect Steak, Change a Tire, Impress a Girl & 97 Other Skills You Need to Survive


Wrap it in tinfoil and cook at 370F for 30 minutes.
Tender as can be.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

Some good ideas. Thank you.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Here's a book I gave to all my kids when they reached that age...

The Automatic Millionaire, Expanded and Updated: A Powerful One-Step Plan to Live and Finish Rich: Bach, David


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Amazon.com : omg im an adult now


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

EleGirl said:


> View attachment 81246
> 
> Amazon.com : omg im an adult now


I ordered a t-shirt from Amazon with his birth year and an adult mug haha. Getting a bunch of condoms and going to make him a man's survival kit lol. He has an xbox series x and getting lots of joke stuff.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

CrAzYdOgLaDy said:


> I ordered a t-shirt from Amazon with his birth year and an adult mug haha. Getting a bunch of condoms and going to make him a man's survival kit lol. He has an xbox series x and getting lots of joke stuff.


He's going to love this. 😂


----------



## Emili Rose (Dec 27, 2021)

Thanks for the ideas. It's so hard for me to choose gifts. I don’t know what to give. For example, I love when I receive gifts made with my own hands. I also try to do this and always add a creative postcard to the main gift, the design of which I do individually. There are a lot of ideas, fonts, templates and photos that I use from MasterBundles Christmas is coming soon and I have already prepared postcards for my son and friends, all that remains is to come up with the main gift. I will take note of your ideas.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

I know this is older. But you can get a Budight Bluetooth speaker from Amazon. It looks exactly like a Budlight bottle and the sound is pretty good. 

I had a cop stop me on the beach wanting my license to write a ticket for alcohol on the beach. I said I don't have any alcohol to which he said what is that in your chair cupholder? I said my speaker.... He thought it was the neatest thing.


----------

